# TwilightGirlKay's Journal



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Ugh!! Things are hecktic. Try to get my parents to talk about getting a dog has been very tough. I finally got them talking about it and its getting closer I think to a possibility for next year after I move into an off campus apartment that offers the allowance of pets in the apt. building and grounds. I found that it usually costs to add a pet and some places allow only up to 2 pets per apt. If things go well my mom might let me get a book on the Chi and I can study them more and hopefully it will come very soon that I can get a Chi myself. I believe just 2 more full weeks and then freedom :hello1: 
I have classes this week and then classes all next week and the I believe two classes that coming week and then no more school for this year!! I get off on like Dec. 15 after classes and go home either that day or the next depending if I can get picked up from school. Classes have been somewhat easy this semester and I'm glad. I couldn't handle to hard of classes. I'm leaving that for the summer. I'll probably only take two classes during the summer, Math and English. I suck at math and I'm not that good at english, but I can write thrilling stories, just not spell or other things that well. :foxes15:
I get to change roommates which is a blessing. I've been stuck with some roommies that don't clean a lot. I'll be paired up with my last semester roommate and one of my best friends for this coming semester and possibly for this summer at an off site apts. Hopefully everything goes well and I'll be having a great time starting next year. 
BTW I can't wait to see my relatives for Christmas and see the poochies Roxy and Tank


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Kailey its so good to see how seriously you are taking your search for a chihuahua.
a book would be a really good idea to persuade your parents as they will be able to see what the breed and what owning one is all about.
Chihuahuas For Dummies is a really good place to start  xxx


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats the exact one I was going to get 
I'm going to be talking to my mom hopefully later today and see about going to go and get it from Petsmart 

Thanks Claire


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

ooooh ! that's a good book! I read it in 2 days before i got jamoka


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome!! I hope it helps out my situation


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuas for Dummies is a good book! Lots of good information. But don't pay full price at Petsmart! 

You can get it on Half.com for a fraction of the cost. They have copies there for $1.00 plus shipping! 

Show your mom how responsible you are being by shopping around to find the best deal on the book too. 

http://product.half.ebay.com/Chihuahuas-for-Dummies_W0QQprZ1752629QQtgZinfo

Good luck. 

Brodysmom


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Brodysmom


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm torn!! But I think I made a finally say. I'll go with a purbreed Chi. I love the look of the Chug, but there are possibilites of it not being to healthy do to the inheiriting the Pugs breathing pattern of problems. I'd have to say a Chug will always be cute, but a Chi will always be cuter. I love all the different types of Chi, but a the original is the best I think for me. I keep looking on PetFinder and keep ending up on one of the cutest Chis I've seen and I just wish I could get my parents to drive down to Kanasa City, MO and get this presious girl.








They call her Mariah Ann and she's about I believe a 1 year old. She's just so fragile and cuddly looking!! I just wish I could meet her and take her home with me


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awhh she is lovely Kailey-such a sweet face  xx


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Brody's Mom! I love that site thanks for posting!

Good luck Twilight with your Chi adoption process! I got Taco for free because he was a rescue. Should check out shelters in your area too because often people drop them there.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I sure hope I get or find a Chi like her


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Still stuck at school ROFL!! Silly snow storm XP


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes I'm still alive and sadly the weather is being silly again 
We're getting ice and stuff today and I believe tomorrow and then on Christmas SNOW!! Our Christmas EVE service might get cancled due to this weather, but I hope not cause I want to see my friends and so on. I so can't wait to see what my family got me for Christmas and what I got them hehehe  I'm so hyped


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Hard to believe tomorrow is Xmas is Eve...what happened to this month? I swear these last 7months have just zoomes by...I cant believe my lil munchkin is gonna be 7months on sunday. Now only if he would stop saying dadadadada and say mamamama. hehehe. all in good time I know. Just Jealous x)


----------



## Digipup (Dec 13, 2009)

That puppyfind Chi is adorable....she reminds me a lot of Digi. We got him off Puppyfind too.
I really hope you can get her. She has the innocent 'what happeed I wasn't involved' look on her face. There are way too many animals out there that need good homes, and I think you'd make a very good one.
Too cute!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm getting closer and closer to getting my own apt. 
Right now I'm finally moved into a different room and rooming with one of my best friends that I'll be hopefully rooming with her in the apt. off campus hopefully XD


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Own apartment at this time fell right out the window. Dang...at least I'm still rooming with one of my best friends


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow sounds fab


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

It is, shes a very kind person and I love hanging out with her.
Down side is no chi for me at this time. Little upside. Her boyfriend is talking about getting one lol  He had one once, but it was stolen :'(


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Some happier news. I bought a colorful Chi book from petsmart yesturday. I love all the beautiful pictures in it. I just hope I get to use the book one day. I was pooting when I say a carrier ( the kind for toy dogs on the sholder). It was for spring and I liked it. *sigh* when, when, when...I just turned 21 and I still feel like I have no power, well I understand for some reasons why I don't, but I wish I could own a Chi. But its not working in my favor at this time. School and all, but if I changed my degree, I might have to wait even longer. I have no idea what I want to do. I do want to finally live on my own soon. Apt. would be fine. I don't know about it being here near school though, I might want to be in town where my parents live. Which is like 45 mins away from school. Goodness, why can't things be easy in life lol. Well my brother would be happy if I finally moved out. I have a feeling so would my parents. Right now I live on campus with roommates and will so until next summer. Hmm, I might have to wait a whole year to see if it is even possible then for me to get my own little Chi baby. *Sniff* T-T


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I just stressed out again!! I started crying over everything that is happening to me. I'm stressed about weither or not I want to continue school or not at being a graphic design student. I feel like I want to do something else, but don't know what! I just want a break to try and find a simple job. Possibly at Petsmart, volunteering with animals, working at Good Will, anywhere. I even want to save money to get a Chihuahua. I'd stop buying certain foods to be healthier and to save money. I want to get an apt. by myself and see if I can survive it, but most likely somewhere in town where I live. I I I want to explore what its like on my own or take a break from everything before I decided weither or not to continue what I'm doing in college or start something new. I'm just so stressed right now that I break down at the littlest things.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm better today. I'm less stressed, but still confused. I just wonder about things. *sigh* I want to so bad get my own little Chi. *sniff* I hope its soon.


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

you should deff read up on Chi's


and yes most places make you pay extra. I live in an apartment and I paid $300 to have her here and an additional $10 a month for "pet rent" whatever that means.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i still read up on chis! i got 2 books from petsmart before and may i say the $19.99 was great! i still havent read everything on it yet lol. im so sorry your going through some rough patches in your life but atleast you have a bestie friend to be with you to talk it out to! and yes definitely get a joba t a pet store or something, that would be awesome. i've always wanted to work in one of those as i would love to give advice to people on what treats are good and toys as well but that would never happen since ims tuck at my job for my parents...ugh anyway. dreamchi it is for now haha  im happier atleast. back to you, i really hope you get a chi soon!!!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks you too. 
Thanks ilovemychiCAMI for the info on the apartment and paying fee for a pet.
Thanks pigeon. I hope I get my dream chi soon and thanks I do hope to get a job, even if its a volunteer job with animals  I'm also happy to have one of my best friends to help me out and all of you guys too


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Well I'm watching a bunch of The Vampire Diaries and trying not to think of this one chi I saw on a site that I love. *sigh* His such a cute Chi. I'm struggling with trying to stay with my school wanting to get my graphic design degree and taking a break or changing my major and then you throw in the wanting a Chi *ugh*!!

Here is a pic of the Chi I like:








His $375 and in Iowa XD


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I tried to talk to my mom again about getting a dog and she's like quite I dont' want to talk about it. Stop now don't talk to me and even my brother was wanting a dog too. His like I want a dog. (He doesn't want a chi though :'( ) So she left the room and I started showing my brother dogs for the un of it and he was like ok stop before you go over board lol. So I'm going to try and talk with my dad later about it. I just don't want to wait any longer. I think I could survive the summer, (would mean I can't get the chi I want at this time) but I want to try and do it this fall. I sick of waiting all the time and not doing anything toward it. *UGH!!* I hope things turn out


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

UGH!! My mom makes things so much harder then they really are!! 
I brought up again about getting an apartment off campus and getting a Chi. 
She gets that look of pure anger and looks at me and says that you can't cause I don't want to end up taking care of it. I try to tell her I can do it, but she doesn't want to let me try and succed or fail on my own.
I have a certian amount of money so I'd have to get the apt. and wait awhile before then buying a Chi. 
I have to make sure I don't go over my amount or I wont have any food or anything else. SO, my mom is to make me a list of things that have to be payed for if I get an apartment and I'm to add 'em up and figure out a way to live with it and then figure in Chi with that to see if I can pay for it. I mentioned I could eat out less. Matter of fact I bet I could eat less entirly. I just need to meauser out certian things and count things and drink alot of water. I could buy a filter instead of bottled water or just use the tap lol. I just really want to try to be on my own and to take care of a animal that I can love and they love me back. I'm stuck for like another two years if I continue my Graphic Design program to get my Degree in it. So why not try and make it a good two years instead of trying to make it hard for me.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Aw the puppies and doggies!! I love it!! I went with my roommate to find a place I can volunteer with animals. Well I went to a vet and asked and they said they didn't have any need for help, but they said to go to the ARL of Iowa. Well I thought it was in Des Moines and I can't drive highways (scared to death of them if I have to drive), but I found out that it was just about 4 miles away from where I go to school lol. So I drove down there and found it and went in and found out I have to wait until May 8th to get in. I have to attend an orientation on animal care and volunteering. Well it'll be worth the wait cause I went and hung out and looked at all the different animals they have. I pet the puppies and started at the dogs and cats lol. It was fun and I can't wait to get to play with them!! It should be fun


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwwww!!! sounds great!!! glad you got a place to interact with animals. maybe just maybe they have a chi there you can fall in love with


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Hopefully when the time comes


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok, I'm getting stressed and depressed about this whole thing about not being able to get a dog!! For goodness sack I'm 21 and I should be able to get one, but I know I'm considered disabled, but really I want to get the dog to help me with this not just to play with. I know the responiblity and how am I to learn if my parents don't let me do this. UGH!!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm up still cause I had another anxioty attack while getting ready for bed. Not toally sure what trigured it, but its getting very annoying. I just feel sad and emotional and drained. *sigh* I hope things get better when I wake up later


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm going for like the third time to the Animal Rescue League.
I'm going to see if they have info about Emotional Support Animals and such.
I was told that I should keep open to different types of dogs if I can get one for Emotional Support. 
The only other dogs I've looked at really is the American Eskimo (mini size) and the Cockapoo.
But the main dog I want is a Chi cause their small enough to have in this size apartment.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck on your housing situation and finding your chi . 

When we were looking for somewhere to rent (moving back to the UK) we could *not* find anywhere, nowhere would rent to us with 2 cats and a chihuahua.

We looked and looked, eventually we found a lovely place *but* they asked us to pay a pet deposit, which meant doubling the normal deposit on the house ..we have had to pay £2400 ($3500) of a deposit in case of any damage, we know they won't damage but the owners don't so i understand why.

We'll get it back when we move out but still, its ALOT of money, we had no choice though, we have to live somewhere.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> ....But the main dog I want is a Chi cause their small enough to have in this size apartment.


one of my friends has a golden retriever service dog in her apartment. no problem


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I went to ARL and I saw this most wonderful dog!! I want him badly. 
His name is Trooper and his a 1 yr old male.
His not a Chi. 
His a American Blue Heeler/Dachshund.
His adorable and I just wish I could take him home. 
Here's the album--> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=169460&id=534418066
As soon as I started to think of leaving and heading for the door, he began to cry and bark. I was so sad to leave him cause I knew my parents won't let me get him.
I began crying while still in there and broke down in the car before driving back to my apt. with my roommates and crying more there. 
I started having another anxoity attack and now am depressed knowing I can't have him unless I can change my parents minds. 
They're now saying its money, and if that is so, I can stop going out to eat and spending so much on stuff. 
I'm commited to doing this.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Gasp...Weez...Cough!! *dust fills the air*  I live!!...well sort of...
I feel so horrid to you all :'( 
I feel off the face of the earth on here, but not with Intent!!
I had moving from the first floor of the apartments this summer to the third floor in a brand new redone and furnished room, then my roommate that share the room I sleep in decided that she was going to start living more and more over at her boyfriends apt., after which a big fight broke out between the two of us and my other roommate was in the same boat with me (I was told by my roommie that was staying at her boyfriends that I'd be a brides maid...well that went down crap stream, she in turn told our other roommate (and now good friend of mine) that I wasn't going to be in the wedding anymore because I've fat...I was bawling and still upset about it), then some more crap happened and so my roommie hasn't slept in the apt. since we moved up here. So both my and other roommie have been PO'd over this whole thing cause we then found out she was taking things without permission and we think stealing sugar that she could well buy herself. Shes become distant and recently we found out she's trying to get out of the apt. contract here and is now officially engaged to her boyfriend. To create even more crapola!!, I was having health issues and also was tired all the time and couldn't go a day without a nap. Well went to the doctor, drank some punched flavored drink to test for diabetes, had like five vials of blood taken, fainted, got another vial taken (this time I was laying down), then had my finger pricked and tested by a meter. Well turns out I have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome and Type 2 Diabetes, which explains the medical issues I was having...shortly after I had a sleep study done and found out I stop breathing when I sleep and so have sleep apnea as well!! So to help with these things I got on some insulin that I can take by mouth, finally got my meter last week (Purple Twilight is the color XP ), and got a machine with a mask that goes over my nose and forces air into my face to help me keep breathing at night. With all that done and four diabetes classes, I feel a whole lot better  I sleep better, I'm not having much of the medical issues as I had before, and just recently had a friend ask if she can room with me when my other roomie moves out.

With all the craziness, you can see why I wasn't on and yet I still apologies for everything I've not done or promised 
~Kailey~


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Well... it's been like 4 years... still kicking.
School ruled my life for that time and then after that I finally got a job but left cause they were not doing anything right and it was making my health horrible.
Found out I have an Anxiety Disorder, go figure.
Don't have Type 2 Diabetes, thank you false diagnosis that made me ender pricking my finger for nothing.

Lost weight, changed my food eating. No more Dairy or Gluten.
But have been suffering from Anxiety and Depression.
No longer at school, but not happy with how it ended. The college was local and didn't teach me watch I think it should have.

Up in the air is the possibility of moving.
That has caused more issues with my health waiting and the fact this month my grandmother passed 9 years ago.

But all in the all I return cause I have finally be able to talk and think of getting a pet again.
It was all thrown off until now due to all the health and things happening.

The possibility of a cat or dog are back again. Asked my parents what they prefer in size of a dog if we can get one for me and they said small. So hoping for a Chi if we get a dog.

I was living in an apt until school finished and came back home. Don't have enough to live on disability on my own else where.
So have to have the parents agree before getting a pet.

We've gone from just talking about a cat to the possibility of a dog.
One of the major reasons being when my parents are on a conference trip I won't be lonely. Others being to help with my health and having it as an emotional support animal. Which I need to look into more now for either a cat or dog.

So if you have any info I can use, please do send it to me. Thanks.


----------

